# Juilliard audition piece needed!



## BenjaminBritten

Hi!

First off, I'm a 17 year old tenor.

Hopefully, I'll be going to audition at Juilliard next year and one of my pieces needs to be in English. I was hoping that one could be more modern but I really don't listen to much modern music and so I am really at a loss for ideas.


It doesn't need to be from an opera.
The tessitura cannot go beyond an Ab4
Not too long--not too short

Any other suggestions or ideas you have would be greatly appreciated too.

By the way, I'm sorry if I posted this in the wrong place. Please move it if it needs to be!

Thank you!


----------



## Bach

The lullaby from the beginning of Punch and Judy by Birtwistle.. 




Not an unbelievable performance, but you get the idea. I think the Juilliard would LOVE this. If you think you're up to the task.


----------



## BenjaminBritten

Um, that looked a little bit strange for me and frankly, I'm not sure my voice teacher would be into that. I do like the sound though and if the matter weren't so...vulgar(?) I'd definitely be into it.

Any other suggestions? Perhaps I should look for more music by Birtwistle?

Thank you so much for your reply.

Also, I might add that I have tremendous weight to my voice, for a young singer. Something that works _with_ that and maybe even shows off that maturity would be great.


----------



## Bach

You have no idea how much they would love the Birtwistle, if you could sing it with flair.. the weightier the better! 

You could try something from Curlew River by Britten? The Ferryman has some nice parts (I refrain from 'aria')


----------



## Kuntster

What about some Ives? I think that would impress someone. 

The interpretation is mature.


----------



## IchGrolleNicht

How about The Vagabond by Ralph Vaughan Williams?


----------



## JSK

Seconded on the Vagabond. And the piano part is not ridiculously hard either, so you don't need to worry much about possible accompanists.

And IchGrolleNicht: I love your username!


----------



## IchGrolleNicht

Thanks!  Schumann is my favorite!


----------



## tenor02

check out some Ned Rorem, Vaughan Williams, Samuel Barber (sure on this shining night is a great one), John Jacob Niles...those all should give you a good start. 

most important thing is this: let your teacher pick one that they think is going to best fit your voice. also, dont pick something that is out of your skill set/level. The judges want to hear a good, solid performance...something that they can work with and mold; not a professional voice that wont get any better. also, there is a certain "cannon" that most teachers recognize as good beginner music -- they would rather hear you sing something from those selections and sing it well than take a risk and sing something obscure...it's harder for them to judge your voice if they are not familiar with the piece.

good luck!


----------



## TWhite

Check out some Samuel Barber. "Sure On This Shining Night" is a good one--lyric and beautiful. Also "The Daisies" and if you're wanting something really dramatic: "Bessie Bobtail." He writes beautifully for the voice--IMO he's one of the best of the American writers of art songs. 

Take a look at the Copland "Old American Songs", also. "All the Little Horses", "Zion's Walls" and "At the River" are very good audition pieces and work very well for a 'younger' voice. 

And look at the Vaughn Williams "Songs of Travel"--a wonderful collection, and beautifully laid out for the voice--especially a younger voice. I'd recommend "Bright Is The Ring Of Words." Very expressive and quite dramatic. 

And if you're depending on a Julliard accompanist, all of the above should be standard accompanying literature for them. 

Hope this helps. Good luck!

Tom


----------



## BenjaminBritten

Wow, guys! I had actually forgotten all about this thread. Thanks for all your help.

I decided to go with "Orpheus with his lute" (Vaughan-Williams), "But thou didst not leave His soul in Hell" from Messiah, and "Amarilli, mia bella."

Anyway, I had my Juilliard audition last month and...are you ready for it?...I got in!

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## Lyricsop

BenjaminBritten said:


> Hi!
> 
> First off, I'm a 17 year old tenor.
> 
> Hopefully, I'll be going to audition at Juilliard next year and one of my pieces needs to be in English. I was hoping that one could be more modern but I really don't listen to much modern music and so I am really at a loss for ideas.
> 
> 
> It doesn't need to be from an opera.
> The tessitura cannot go beyond an Ab4
> Not too long--not too short
> 
> Any other suggestions or ideas you have would be greatly appreciated too.
> 
> By the way, I'm sorry if I posted this in the wrong place. Please move it if it needs to be!
> 
> Thank you!


Benjamin, I know someone who attended Julliard and not to scare you but Julliard has extremely high expectations for their students auditioning. It is best if you can sing a show stopping Aria in a foreign language as for the English composition, more than likely it should be an art song or contemporary classical song in the classical style but not modern. Any of the Aria's for male roles from an opera will do, hint make sure you can traverse a lengthy Aria if need be because Julliard may require that you do so. Good luck to you on your Julliard audition


----------



## Lyricsop

BenjaminBritten said:


> Wow, guys! I had actually forgotten all about this thread. Thanks for all your help.
> 
> I decided to go with "Orpheus with his lute" (Vaughan-Williams), "But thou didst not leave His soul in Hell" from Messiah, and "Amarilli, mia bella."
> 
> Anyway, I had my Juilliard audition last month and...are you ready for it?...I got in!
> 
> Thanks again for all your help!


Congratulations on making it into Julliard


----------

